# Stuffed portobello caps?



## ingestiblebulk (Jun 19, 2010)

i'm on a bit of a mushroom kick at the moment, and i want to make stuffed mushroom caps.  however, i have no idea what to put into it.  what do you do?


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't stuff portobellos, but when I do other mushrooms, I chop the stems, add breadcrumbs, parmesan, red pepper flakes, Italian seasoning (or you could just use a pre-seasoned crumbs or  on the stove stuffing mix), drizzle with olive oil, bake.


----------



## mcnerd (Jun 19, 2010)

Here's a simple recipe:

[FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]*Grilled Portobellos with Olive Oil &  Garlic*[/FONT]
  [FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]4 Portobellos
Olive Oil
Coarse salt and freshly ground black pepper
4 garlic cloves, minced
Chopped fresh parsley
Preheat the broiler or start your grill.[/FONT]
  [FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]Wipe mushrooms clean and  remove stems. Drizzle all over with olive oil and season with salt and pepper.
Broil or grill about 4 inches from flame, gill side up, 2 minutes. Turn  over, sprinkle tops with garlic and a bit more oil, and cook 1 to 2 minutes longer,  being careful not to burn the garlic. Sprinkle with parsley and serve.

[/FONT]


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 20, 2010)

Depence, some time simply cheese, some times I use some of the mushrooms to chop them and stew and then add inside the caps, some more cheese o the top then dip fry or bake. Sometimes spinach and cheese mixture. Sometimes massed potato and cheese, sometimes all of the above but no cheese. I say ot could be anything you like.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 20, 2010)

I've stuffed them with shrimp or Hot Italian sausage.  The best by far were the ones I stuffed with leftover pot roast and potatoes and served with gravy.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 20, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've stuffed them with shrimp or Hot Italian sausage.  The best by far were the ones I stuffed with leftover pot roast and potatoes and served with gravy.



Princess princess your tugging on my heart strings.....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 20, 2010)

Mimizkitchen said:


> Princess princess your tugging on my heart strings.....


 
That's the cholesterol talking to you!

The shrimp ones, I sauteed the pb caps in garlic butter, chilled and stuffed with shrimp and avocado salad.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 20, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's the cholesterol talking to you!
> 
> The shrimp ones, I sauteed the pb caps in garlic butter, chilled and stuffed with shrimp and avocado salad.



God grant me the serenity to eat Princess's mushrooms, and stay forever skinny, healthy, and beautiful..... Pass the recipes on Princess, i'll be the judge of how good they are...


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh goodness - you can stuff those babies with virtually ANYTHING!

I've used:

Seasoned ricotta/mozzarella/parmesan cheeses
Crabmeat
Escargot with garlic butter
The chopped/seasoned/cooked mushroom stems from the mushrooms caps
Seasoned ground turkey

Really - the sky is the limit.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 20, 2010)

YUM YUM YUM...............


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 20, 2010)

Mimizkitchen said:


> God grant me the serenity to eat Princess's mushrooms, and stay forever skinny, healthy, and beautiful..... Pass the recipes on Princess, i'll be the judge of how good they are...


 
That's just it, I don't have recipes.  Usually, I find portobellos on sale and buy them up.  Then I get busy using them as platforms for using up leftovers.  The ones where there is enough leftover for one good meal for one person, with the caps I can make it stretch to two people.  This actually makes my leftover meals into healthier choices.  So, I am either stuffing them or slicing them to add substance.  I can't remember the last time I bought portobellos because I had a mushroom recipe to work with.

I need more coffee, that sounds so disjointed.


----------



## luvs (Jun 22, 2010)

crabmeat/mayo. old bay as my seasoning item. & cheese, also a slice or a sprinkling of provolone or similar cheese.


----------

